# Jay Williams working out with Rockets today



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As much as I like what Dawson has done with this team, I really don't think he has any idea of what he wants to do with our 1-2 guards. Kind of pulling an Isiah Thomas, accumulating as much talent as possible and hoping for the best. But all this can't be too good for Luther Head's confidence or playing time. All this will be moot if Dawson pulls off another trade before the season starts and gets rid of the clutter in the backcourt. Even if Jay Williams is the same guy he was before the accident, he still won't be able to shoot and his penetrating abilities will remain questionable. A crushed pelvic bone has to take away alot of lateral movement and athleticism from this guy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> As much as I like what Dawson has done with this team, I really don't think he has any idea of what he wants to do with our 1-2 guards. Kind of pulling an Isiah Thomas, accumulating as much talent as possible and hoping for the best. But all this can't be too good for Luther Head's confidence or playing time. All this will be moot if Dawson pulls off another trade before the season starts and gets rid of the clutter in the backcourt. Even if Jay Williams is the same guy he was before the accident, he still won't be able to shoot and his penetrating abilities will remain questionable. A crushed pelvic bone has to take away alot of lateral movement and athleticism from this guy.


If he had been at 93-94 Jordan's level before the near-fatal motorcycle accident, I guess we might as well consider him. Actually I seriouly doubt Jordan could manage to be an above average player if he had suffered an accident as horrible as that. 


Not to mention he hasnt played an NBA game for years.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

meh, I see no reason for not giving him a try. If he can play and contribute and ready to accept a role here on this team, why not give him a shot?

We need some more youth on this team anyway, since we expect guys like Wesley and Mike James to be gone by next season.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> meh, I see no reason for not giving him a try. If he can play and contribute and ready to accept a role here on this team, why not give him a shot?
> 
> We need some more youth on this team anyway, since we expect guys like Wesley and Mike James to be gone by next season.


 i agree


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

we need to make a trade to get rid off our guard clutter though


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I say to solve our guard trouble. We put all of the guards who we know will not contribute in a steel cage match. The one who recieves the spot will be the last one standing.

"oh no moochie norris takes a steel chair to the head"
"charlie ward is knocked unconcious"
"david wesly hits jay williams with a ringbell"

"david wesly remains victorious as the survivor of the cage match"


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> i agree


I hate to burst everyone's bubble but Jason Williams was nothing but a poor man's Steve Francis, but nowhere near as good. That's not saying alot, we're not talking about a Grant Hill allstar who you've paid millions to, just some kid that just came outta college. Remember Jameer Nelson, what kind of year did he have? He had a year just like Williams had, nothing to yell about at all. TJ Ford was a much better point guard than Williams, the Rockets should've gone after him when they had the chance. I wish this kid well really but we can't waste the time/roster spot on a "maybe he'll be good for us" guy. He should think about being a backup to a great PG. At best case senario he would be Mike James, this kid was not known for his passing remember. Trust me we got the best pick in that draft at #1. Besides I'm not so sure MJ won't be here next year, he was at all the Red Cross functions with Tmac/Dwes last week, they looked pretty buddy buddy to me.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If Williams is in 75% condition, Rockets should get him. 
The reason:
Rockets need more young players as an asset to trade for young guards. Signing Baxter was a good move.

I am sure he can't even compare to Sura or James.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rogue said:


> I hate to burst everyone's bubble but...


First, your grammar is lacking. Therefore, I don't really have much clue if I - or anyone else - is understanding what you're saying.



> nothing but a poor man's Steve Francis, but nowhere near as good.


So he was a poorer poor man's Steve Francis? :raised_ey



> we're not talking about a Grant Hill allstar who you've paid millions to, just some kid that just came outta college.


 Last time I checked, the Rockets don't need a superstar to fill seats (see Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming). What they need is someone who can play PG.



> TJ Ford was a much better point guard than Williams, the Rockets should've gone after him when they had the chance.


 Dude has played fewer NBA games than Williams! Ford hasn't proven anything. And when did Houston have a chance to get him? Possible trade? Because in 2003, the Rockets didn't even have a first round pick.



> Trust me we got the best pick in that draft at #1.


I don't think anyone is arguing that. Besides, the Rockets already had Francis. Why in the world would they have drafted another PG?


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

TM said:


> First, your grammar is lacking. Therefore, I don't really have much clue if I - or anyone else - is understanding what you're saying.
> 
> 
> wow... why did you even mention his grammar? this is a forum, there are plenty others who have worst grammar than he does. i think you just said that to just say that and to show your immaturity.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

McGrady said:


> wow... why did you even mention his grammar?


Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since.



> That's not saying alot, we're not talking about a Grant Hill allstar who you've paid millions to, just some kid that just came outta college.


i couldnt care, less about grammer or speeling on a massage bored; But sometimes a persons' inability to use the English, may result in others not to fully repsecting what they have to say; do you get what im trying to say!

And you are right...



> this is a forum, there are plenty others who have worst grammar than he does.





> > this is a forum*.* there are plenty others who have *worse* grammar than he does.


As for staying on topic - Houston needs to sign Williams. What's the worst that could happen? He could turn out to be another Bob Sura.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

this would be better if we didnt draft head, i have always been opposed to us drafting head, i think he will be a bust.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

TM said:


> Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Wow, and you were pointing out other's grammar mistakes? lol


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

lol thats funny


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

LeroyJames said:


> ^Wow, and you were pointing out other's grammar mistakes? lol


You're kidding right?
It was obviously a parody.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> You're kidding right?
> It was obviously a parody.


thank you, mal


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

LeroyJames said:


> ^Wow, and you were pointing out other's grammar mistakes? lol


lol.

/sigh


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think if Houston acquires Jay Williams, it'll be a very nice move. His star chances are probably nil, but the Rox don't need a star. They need a competent point guard, and Williams could very possibly be that. Reports I've read are that Williams' workouts have been quite remarkable, that he's cutting and shifting his hips extremely well, as though he never sustained the injury.

If Williams can harness any of the talent he was perceived to have when drafted, he could stabilize the point guard position for Houston, virtually for free. If he's not a worthwhile player, it was a cheap gamble.

Isiah Thomas' gambles, to comment on a previous poster's comparison, have generally been quite expensive.


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

TM said:


> Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmn, well I have a bachelor's degree in Politcal Science and History, w/ three different certifications to teach your children, so apparently the state of Texas thinks I might be pretty intelligent??? Anyhow, I'm used to debating with angry, frustrated, young boys that take their angst out on the world. And by the way, Rogue the X-Man, is a woman. I guess you aren't too smart on grammer or comics professor.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

rogue said:


> Hmmn, well I have a bachelor's degree in Politcal Science and History, w/ three different certifications to teach your children, so apparently the state of Texas thinks I might be pretty intelligent??? Anyhow, I'm used to debating with angry, frustrated, young boys that take their angst out on the world. And by the way, Rogue the X-Man, is a woman. I guess you aren't too smart on grammer or comics professor.


pwned!

oh btw, stay on topic guys :biggrin:


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I think that Dawson will be making a deal before the season starts to clear up the logjam that the Rockets have from stockpiling guards. I have no problem with signing J. Williams and giving him a try. What do you have to lose? I am hoping that they can give Head some playing time in there so I am thinking that either Sura,James, or Welsey(or combination of) may end up on the block combined with an expiring contract player to upgrade to a more typical true point guard or at the 3. Does anyone out their have any suggestions on what point guards and small forwards might be available thru a trade like this. I just don't want them to include Head without giving him a good look considering his defensive potential and youth. Van Gundy does not usually give a first year player much playing time so he will probably stick with a veteran. We need someone who can feed Yao and increase his touchs in the paint.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

TM said:


> Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i purposely don't try at all to be perfect at english on these boards*edited


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

McGrady said:


> i purposely don't try at all to be perfect at english on these boards


 :clap:


----------



## Iku (Mar 30, 2005)

edit


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

rogue said:


> Hmmn, well I have a bachelor's degree in Politcal Science and History, w/ three different certifications to teach your children, so apparently the state of Texas thinks I might be pretty intelligent??? Anyhow, I'm used to debating with angry, frustrated, young boys that take their angst out on the world. And by the way, Rogue the X-Man, is a woman. I guess you aren't too smart on grammer or comics professor.


Sorry to butt in, but I had to because this is ridiculous.

I don't care how many degrees you have the post you made *was* difficult to follow. You can tell me you have all the certifications in the world, but by the way you express yourself I would think you were talking about choo-choos and stick gum.

You must be an *intelligent* debater, because you certainly don't have to resort to name calling.

Perhaps it was reading all those comic books and debating with _young boys_ which has helped you to hone your superpower debating skills.

Sometimes even the great state of Texas makes mistakes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> You must be an intelligent debater, because you certainly don't have to resort to name calling.


Mal,

Don't you mean a *MASTER* debater or was this joke just to easy!!

Can we just stick to talkin hoops please! Didn't Dickua get traded for a second rounders? Should the Rockets have tried to get Dan for a second rounder?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TM said:


> Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since.


Actually, it made perfect "since" to me, and I can't see how you wouldn't be able to understand his message from what he posted. Maybe this elitism should be checked at the door, eh?

I don't see a need for Jay Williams on your team. Training camp, cool. He'll never make the roster. He's just not good enough after his injury.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Actually, it made perfect "since" to me, and I can't see how you wouldn't be able to understand his message from what he posted. Maybe this elitism should be checked at the door, eh?
> 
> .



LOL TM is a HYPOCRITE. *Please do not attack other posters*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> Sometimes even the great *state* of Texas makes mistakes.


I think you meant country. It's OK though, out-of-towners make mistakes all the time. :wink:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Please read this "sentence" below and tell me if it makes since...
> 
> i couldnt care, less about grammer or speeling on a massage bored; But sometimes a persons' inability to use the English, may result in others not to fully repsecting what they have to say; do you get what im trying to say!


yes, a hypocrite

Malnutritious said all that needs to be said.

More name-calling? :no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jay Williams will not be signing with anyone. He has decided to continue rehabbing this season. As for this thread, I'm going to close it to avoid further name calling.


----------

